# Real Madrid, primo colpo: Jovic per 60 mln



## Tifo'o (3 Maggio 2019)

Arriva il primo colpo dell'era bis Zidane, si tratta di Jovic. Come riporta As, il serbo dell'Eintracht Francoforte arriverà in estate al prezzo di 60 mln di euro. Il 21 enne ha segnato 26 gol in stagione (l'ultimo contro il Chelsea), al Benfica andranno 12 mln visto il diritto del 20% in caso di futura cessione.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Maggio 2019)

non è tanto...


----------



## Pamparulez2 (3 Maggio 2019)

Non mi pare sia il primo colpo del real. Bellissimo prospetto! L ho visto in un paio di partite e mi è sempre piaciuto


----------



## enigmistic02 (4 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Arriva il primo colpo dell'era bis Zidane, si tratta di Jovic. Come riporta As, il serbo dell'Eintracht Francoforte arriverà in estate al prezzo di 60 mln di euro. Il 21 enne ha segnato 26 gol in stagione (l'ultimo contro il Chelsea), al Benfica andranno 12 mln visto il diritto del 20% in caso di futura cessione.



Il primo colpo dovrebbe essere Eder Militao. Buon acquisto, pensavo potesse costare anche una 20ina in più.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Maggio 2019)

Il prezzo è giusto.

Peccato lo sognavo da noi, a livello di cifre non era impossibile,ma di fronte al real puoi fare poco. Credevo piuttosto il real puntasse su qualcuno di più affermato. 

Chissà se floppa al Real magari diventa fattibile per noi tra un paio d'anni 

Comunque c'è un errore, 12 milioni sono il riscatto che il Francoforte verserà al Benfica visto che Jovic è in prestito. 
Poi verrà venduto a 60.


----------



## juventino (4 Maggio 2019)

È un bel giocatore, ma onestamente non mi ha impressionato così tanto.


----------



## Jino (4 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> È un bel giocatore, ma onestamente non mi ha impressionato così tanto.



A me si. Non è tanto alto ma ha una struttura muscolare ed un'esplosività strepitose. Davanti può giocare ovunque e la porta la vede eccome. Per tipologia di giocatore è quello che manca al Milan da anni, ad esempio.


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Maggio 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Il prezzo è giusto.
> 
> Peccato lo sognavo da noi, a livello di cifre non era impossibile,ma di fronte al real puoi fare poco. *Credevo piuttosto il real puntasse su qualcuno di più affermato*.
> 
> ...



Anche Higuain e Benzema arrivarono a Madrid appena ventenni. Il Real da sempre riesce ad arrivare sia su prospetti giovani (come appunto Jovic) che a strappare campioni affermati ad altre squadre (la lista è pressoché infinita, da Figo, passando per Zidane, Kakà, Ronaldo, ecc.).


----------



## iceman. (4 Maggio 2019)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Anche Higuain e Benzema arrivarono a Madrid appena ventenni. Il Real da sempre riesce ad arrivare sia su prospetti giovani (come appunto Jovic) che a strappare campioni affermati ad altre squadre (la lista è pressoché infinita, da Figo, passando per Zidane, Kakà, Ronaldo, ecc.).



Stiamo parlando comunque del real, il club di calcio per antonomasia.


----------



## Jino (4 Maggio 2019)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Anche Higuain e Benzema arrivarono a Madrid appena ventenni. Il Real da sempre riesce ad arrivare sia su prospetti giovani (come appunto Jovic) che a strappare campioni affermati ad altre squadre (la lista è pressoché infinita, da Figo, passando per Zidane, Kakà, Ronaldo, ecc.).



Hai ragione, il Real il 90% dei casi fa investimenti su ragazzi giovanissimi. Raramente getta soldi su trentenni, l'ha fatto per Zidane e Kakà e credo pochi pochi altri.


----------



## Pampu7 (4 Maggio 2019)

Occhio alle lettere della uefa e di pallotta caro florentino perez


----------



## Kdkobain (4 Maggio 2019)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Occhio alle lettere della uefa e di pallotta caro florentino perez



Perchè mai ? hanno un fatturato mostruoso ed arrivano da un stagione senza mercato ( saldo zero), hanno il colpo in canna per quest'anno e lo sfrutteranno senz'altro


----------



## pazzomania (4 Maggio 2019)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Occhio alle lettere della uefa e di pallotta caro florentino perez



Perchè dovrebbero?

Il Real fa *utili *pazzeschi.


----------



## MarcoG (4 Maggio 2019)

Ho lasciato il Real Madrid con un bilancio in attivo di una quarantina di milioni (ma reiterato da più anni), oltre ad una situazione patrimoniale netta superiore ai 500 milioni (possono di fatto da soli coprire tutti i debiti sociali).
Ad occhio, ma lo dico con estrema superficialità, potrebbero avere da spendere qualcosa come 200/250 milioni nella prossima campagna acquisti. Circa 150 arrivano dal bilancio triennale cui si può aggiungere un eventuale debito. Poi ci sono eventuali plusvalenze sulla vendita di qualcuno.

Non dimentichiamo che questi numeri sono possibili perché il real, oltre ad aver accumulato soldi vincendo in europa, ha la buona, ottima abitudine, di prendere piccoli campioncini e crescerli... 
Solo stima.


----------



## 7vinte (4 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Perchè dovrebbero?
> 
> Il Real fa *utili *pazzeschi.



Proprio non lo capiscono


----------



## Black (4 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Arriva il primo colpo dell'era bis Zidane, si tratta di Jovic. Come riporta As, il serbo dell'Eintracht Francoforte arriverà in estate al prezzo di 60 mln di euro. Il 21 enne ha segnato 26 gol in stagione (l'ultimo contro il Chelsea), al Benfica andranno 12 mln visto il diritto del 20% in caso di futura cessione.



grande colpo! stravedo per lui. Sinceramente, con i prezzi che girano, pensavo andasse via minimo a 80M


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Arriva il primo colpo dell'era bis Zidane, si tratta di Jovic. Come riporta As, il serbo dell'Eintracht Francoforte arriverà in estate al prezzo di 60 mln di euro. Il 21 enne ha segnato 26 gol in stagione (l'ultimo contro il Chelsea), al Benfica andranno 12 mln visto il diritto del 20% in caso di futura cessione.


Grande giocatore, esplosività impressionante, sarà uno dei migliori al mondo. In realtà oltre ai 60 milioni, il Real dovrà dare anche Mariano Diaz all’Eintracht.


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> Perchè mai ? hanno un fatturato mostruoso ed arrivano da un stagione senza mercato ( saldo zero), hanno il colpo in canna per quest'anno e lo sfrutteranno senz'altro



Mi pare palese che il commento di Pampu fosse ironico...


----------



## Kdkobain (5 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mi pare palese che il commento di Pampu fosse ironico...



Palese si, ma è inutile fare ironia strafottente per fare vedere come quei cattivoni della UEFA ce l'hanno sempre con noi  che a froza di ironia qua troppa gente ci crede davvero !


----------

